# I cry bullshit



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/post/Assault-on-Erin-Andrews-privacy-scary-for-all-f?urn=top,177592

So this author is a fat ugly chick right ??? At what point do women think that at some point men are not thinking about them naked ??

If this reporter looked like a SAR candidate, would she still have a job??? Would she have gotten the job ?? 

The author seems pretty pissed off, but my question is this : How did this video get taken, and did she look good naked ??


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/post/Assault-on-Erin-Andrews-privacy-scary-for-all-f?urn=top,177592
> 
> So this author is a fat ugly chick right ??? At what point do women think that at some point men are not thinking about them naked ??
> 
> ...


 Its was a keyhole video, pretty sneaky stuff. And yes, she does look good naked...


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Where's the link? I'd like to make an informed decision.............lol


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> If this reporter looked like a SAR candidate, would she still have a job??? Would she have gotten the job ??


WTH??? What is THAT supposed to mean Jeff? I don't think that lumping (no PUN intended) any kind of "candidates" together is all that great....or did I just take this incorrectly and bitch for no reason? 


](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Carol, I am more concerned with the fact that I read Al's post and failed to see that it was Al who wrote it, as I saw on the main screen that you were the most recent poster. 
Whew. I was shocked! 

And, now back to...

PS. haven't you been reading Jeff's recent observations?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/post/Assault-on-Erin-Andrews-privacy-scary-for-all-f?urn=top,177592
> 
> So this author is a fat ugly chick right ??? At what point do women think that at some point men are not thinking about them naked ??
> 
> ...


Oh Jeffrey...you so love to stir the shit!

Love the SAR jab BTW8)

I have worked in male dominated industries most of my adult life. At one point I was one of 2 women on a crew of 34. Last year we had 6 women out of 36 it was GREAT! 

It is more difficult for the guys to picture you naked when you are in layers of ski clothes, but no doubt it still happens... 

If you want to be respected in a male domitated field, I think you have to be very good at your job. OR....giggle and flip your hair a lot:roll: If you are ugly, it is even harder. Same is true in all industries, for men and women, many studies have shown this to be true.

Most guys I work with are very respectful, and the women that work in these industries need a confidence that commands it. There will always be some dudes that want to play that kind of harrassment game and they usually are compensating for their own insecurities and are not too well respected themselves...in my industry anyways. 

Some of the older dudes are pretty pervy. They grew up in a different time. I have gotten good at deflecting this perviness, and making it clear what I will and will not accept, but we still get along just fine.

I would not enjoy being filmed when I was not aware of it and having it published on the web. Especially if it was sexy like. Just creepy and not right. No one deserves that, male or female. Whether anyone would wants to watch it is not important. 

Wack off to whom ever you like at home....but respect your co-workers and their privacy at work. It is just common sense and decency, to me anyways.

If you are suggesting that she was behind the filming, that would be a different story. If she prefered to be respected for her boobs rather than her work, she won't be doing herself or other women any favors.

JMHO of courseO


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No, I think it is creepy now that it is a keyhole vid.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: WTH??? What is THAT supposed to mean Jeff? I don't think that lumping (no PUN intended) any kind of "candidates" together is all that great....or did I just take this incorrectly and bitch for no reason? 

Just stirring the pot. =D>=D>


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I cry Bullshit too, Bullshit that the clown took the video in the first place. Bullshit that most men will still feed on the objectification of women, like pigs at feeding time. Cripes that girl is a sister, mother, daughter of someone. If someone did that to any man on this board's sister, daughter or wife. Really how would that make you feel? Think about that for a while before you post. Why should this journalist not be afforded the same respect?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: WTH??? What is THAT supposed to mean Jeff? I don't think that lumping (no PUN intended) any kind of "candidates" together is all that great....or did I just take this incorrectly and bitch for no reason?
> 
> Just stirring the pot. =D>=D>



I should have known....LOL

I still think the whole thing is B.S.......:razz::razz::razz::razz:

....and you hurt my ever so delicate feelings...:----)


So...since you are in my cell....I will just prank call you a few times at 3am and feel better.....


(I hate it when I actually JUMP to conclusions and think he actually is SERIOUSLY being mean sometimes...ugh)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am up and bored at 3 am. Feel free. LOL

Geoff, if I looked at women as my sister or my mother, I would be a virgin. Objectifying women is my right as the male of the species, as it is their right to do the same.

However, in the original post, I did not know it was through a ****ing keyhole.

Sadly, I do want to see this chick naked. Still a man, and not ashamed. =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>

I just wish I could find a picture of the author to see if I am right about her. :-k


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am up and bored at 3 am. Feel free. LOL
> 
> Geoff, if I looked at women as my sister or my mother, I would be a virgin.



Are they SAR handlers?:mrgreen:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> Are they SAR handlers?:mrgreen:



Very funny!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Oh Jeffrey...you so love to stir the shit!
> 
> Love the SAR jab BTW8)
> 
> ...


I work in a male dominated workplace and the vast majority of guys are pretty restrained with their behaviour around women. I think they all realise they have to be careful what they say and do and so they behave themselfs. But just like forever we do talk about the women behind their backs cos, well, thats what we do. 
Also the reality is that most young attractive girls do like the male attention they receive. Why is it that women dress up in short skirts, low cut tops with lots of cleavage showing? Is it for themselfs to look at in the mirror? Is it for the other girls in the office to look at, or is it that they like to be attarctive to the opposite sex? The problem is that the women dont mind so much when the young good looking guys look at their cleavage, they just dont like the old fat guys to look. 
On one of my jobs there was a young 18 year old girl who was the office girl for the maintance crew. Now this girl had the best cleavage this fair country could well of produced, and she showed it, and alot of it. Now everyone was happy. This young religious guy complains to HR about this girls breasts saying he was offended by it and she was told she now had to dress down and cover up. This girl was more offended (as were we) by this action than all the guys who were happy to look.
Its a pretty tough gig out their for us guys. Dammed if we do, dammed if we dont.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I am with you on this Jeff. First, It's disgusting that this happened. No doubt about that...but the argument is a bit absurd.t I cannot exactly put my finger on who she is indicting....The entire male population? And for what...The actions of individuals? And what exactly are we to do about it? 

She seems to be pissed that men do not have to put up with infringements on civil rights, or that we are not judged on shallow ideas like vanity? Ryan Seacrest anyone? the man did not get the job of being the host of Americas top show because he was fugly. He also did get kissed on the mouth by a women in a bikini on live t.v. Without consent. Reverse the roles and Seacrest goes to jail. Hows that for getting the short end of the stick. in society, men will always be the pursuer, this also makes them guilty. And women the pursued, this makes them victim.

She also seems to be mad that other women maybe detered from being sports broadcasters because of this. What's the answer? how do we make those women feel secure? She bitches and offers zero in solution. Becuase thier is not one. These are acts commited by individuals.

And I would love to be able to get a job because of my looks...makes shit a lot easier. This whole being judged on looks works in womens favor many times. But I do not see women turning down a job because the choice was made on looks, or that they may skate on a traffic ticket I would not be able to. Or get into a night club because of the length of a skirt. Women use thier power of attraction just as much as SOME men violate it. 

Thier is no solution to this...because it's a law of the land. Men are attracted to women. And Attractive women get attention, sometimes it's not good. Sometimes it is not. But giving favor to women simply because we like the look of her face and the shape of her body has been going on since Adam got the first woody in biblical history. And many women willfuly accept the perks of this trend. 

And this shit did not even happen to her. It happened to someone else. 

I am slightly confused on what she wants done....just seems to be another women doing what women do....complaining about a problem but not really wanting a solution. Just Kidding....


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

who cares, i just want to see the video, LOL


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Geoff, if I looked at women as my sister or my mother, I would be a virgin. Objectifying women is my right as the male of the species, as it is their right to do the same.
> 
> However, in the original post, I did not know it was through a ****ing keyhole.
> 
> Sadly, I do want to see this chick naked. Still a man, and not ashamed. =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


Well, it is the ****ing peephole that bugs me. I enjoy women as much as the next guy but it is shit like this that bugs me out for the reasons stated in my earlier post. 

Hey we can still enjoy the opposite sex, but I'd prefer to do it above board and with respect. Hey we are more likely to 'hook' up using honey than vinegar to attract our own special sweet bee. (theoretically if I was single) LOL!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> who cares, i just want to see the video, LOL


Stay clear link is said to have cooties


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jennifer said that old guys ar pervs. 
Why that's....thats........:-k purdy dern accurate! =P~ :wink::wink::wink::wink::-D
James, I got a job based on my looks!
I chase the flies off the dog crap in the yard before I pick it up.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Jennifer said that old guys ar pervs.
> Why that's....thats........:-k purdy dern accurate! =P~ :wink::wink::wink::wink::-D



So..um....what size mirrors do you have on the tips of your shoes? :-k


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> So..um....what size mirrors do you have on the tips of your shoes? :-k




The nuns stomped all of them back in gradeschool! :-D


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

james downey said:


> i am with you on this jeff. First, it's disgusting that this happened. No doubt about that...but the argument is a bit absurd.t i cannot exactly put my finger on who she is indicting....the entire male population? And for what...the actions of individuals? And what exactly are we to do about it?
> 
> She seems to be pissed that men do not have to put up with infringements on civil rights, or that we are not judged on shallow ideas like vanity? Ryan seacrest anyone? The man did not get the job of being the host of americas top show because he was fugly. He also did get kissed on the mouth by a women in a bikini on live t.v. Without consent. Reverse the roles and seacrest goes to jail. Hows that for getting the short end of the stick. In society, men will always be the pursuer, this also makes them guilty. And women the pursued, this makes them victim.
> 
> ...


 







I have DEFINITELY used my "womaness" to get things..........its my God given right!!!! At the same time Im in a man dominated field.......I feel I get respect and I can talk to some men better than another man can to get things done.

With that said there are lines that should not be crossed..........peep holes you can video tape through?? WTF? thats crazy.


----------

